# transference = (ψυχολ.) μεταβίβαση



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

Ξέρω ότι σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος, σε κάποια άλλη ζωή, είχε συζητηθεί, αλλά πραγματικά δεν έχω καταλάβει ποια από τις αποδόσεις είναι η πιο δόκιμη.
Στο λεξικό ιατρικών όρων, βλέπουμε:
μετάθεση (ψυχιατρ.)
Στο answers.com
(για ψυχοθεραπευτική αγωγή) ταύτιση με τον ψυχαναλυτή


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

Λέγεται μεταβίβαση. Αυτό που λέει το answers.com είναι μια μάλλον ανακριβής ερμηνεία.

Δες εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference

Και counter-transference= αντιμεταβίβαση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

Ούτε μετάθεση ούτε ταύτιση;

Όντως. Εδώ βλέπω δεκάδες φορές να επαναλαμβάνεται η μεταβίβαση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

Εγώ το ξέρω ως μεταβίβαση (λίγο-πολύ στάνταρ). Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες δόκιμες αποδόσεις.

π.χ. δες Carl Jung - The Psychology of Transference που στα Ελληνικά έχει μεταφραστεί ως η Ψυχολογία της Μεταβίβασης.

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει και displacement (που αναφέρεται στα όνειρα) και που μεταφράζεται ως μετάθεση.

Hope this helps


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Στον Πάπυρο και στο ΛΝΕΓ, ο όρος είναι *μετάθεση *(συναισθηματική σύνδεση του ασθενή με τον θεραπευτή κ.λπ. κ.λπ.).

Στα βιβλία του χώρου έχουμε:
Transference and Countertransference
*Μεταβίβαση* και αντιμεταβίβαση

Countertransference in psychoanalytic psychotherapy with children and adolescents
Η αντιμεταβίβαση στην ψυχαναλυτική ψυχοθεραπεία παιδιών και εφήβων

και του Γιουνγκ, που είπε ο Ambrose.

Άντε ξεμπέρδεψε.


----------



## Elena (Jul 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Στο λεξικό ιατρικών όρων, βλέπουμε:
> μετάθεση (ψυχιατρ.)
> Στο answers.com
> (για ψυχοθεραπευτική αγωγή) ταύτιση με τον ψυχαναλυτή




Αλλά στο Ερμηνευτικό Λεξικό Ψυχιατρικών Όρων (Νίκου Μάνου), βλέπουμε (καλώς ή κακώς):

*transference: μεταβίβαση*
Ασυνείδητη τάση ενός ατόμου *να μεταφέρει *στους άλλους του παρόντος και άμεσου περιβάλλοντος εκείνα τα συναισθήματα και τις στάσεις που αρχικά συνδέθηκαν με σημαντικές μορφές της πρώιμης ζωής του (γονείς, αδέλφια, κ.λπ.). [...] Η ανάλυση των *μεταβιβαστικών φαινομένων* χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα ως σημαντικό θεραπευτικό εργαλείο τόσο στην ατομική όσο και στην ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία [...]. Βλ. επίσης *αντιμεταβίβαση (countertransference), μεταβιβαστική νεύρωση (transference neurosis)*

(Το «*μετάθεση*», Νίκο, το κρατάει για το «*displacement*».)


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Ναι, ξέρω, τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτά. Απλώς δεν ήταν έτσι παλιότερα και πρέπει να άλλαξαν τα τελευταία (πόσα;) χρόνια και δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τα ΠαπυροΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2008)

Οι επαγγελματίες του χώρου πάντως σήμερα το λένε μεταβίβαση.


----------



## Elena (Jul 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ναι, ξέρω, τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτά. Απλώς δεν ήταν έτσι παλιότερα και πρέπει να άλλαξαν τα τελευταία *(πόσα;) *χρόνια και δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τα ΠαπυροΛΝΕΓ.




*Πολλά*, γιατί και η πρώτη έκδοση του Μάνου (1985) έτσι τα δίνει.
 :) ;)

(Υποψιάζομαι από της ιδρύσεως της ΕΨΕ (1982) γιατί πολλά άλλαξαν τότε -για διάφορους λόγους.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Στο Penguin, που βασίστηκε σε πενιχρές πηγές του 1973, υπάρχει _μεταβίβαση_ στο _transference_ και *_μετατόπιση_ στο _displacement_.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 22, 2008)

Είναι κάτι που έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Είναι κάτι που έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εκτενώς στο παρελθόν.


Αυτό είπα κι εγώ. Σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος, σε κάποια άλλη ζωή.


----------

